# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أمور تساهل فيها كثير من النساء

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين ، وبعد
فهذه تنبيهات للمرأة المسلمة على أمور تساهل فيها كثير من النساء إما لجهلهن للحكم الشرعي لهذه المسائل أو اشتبه الأمر عليهن أو حملهن على ذلك إتباع الهوى والشيطان أو الإستماع لدعاة الفتنة ، وهذه الأمور يتفاوت قبحها في الشرع فمنها كبائر ومنها صغائر، وليست المشكلة في إرتكاب المرأة لشيء منها ثم إقلاعها عنه وإنما المشكلة في الإصرار على ذلك والمداومة عليه حتى يصير ذلك عادة وسلوكا للمرأة والله المستعان. 

وهذا بيان لتلك الأمور المتساهل فيها: 
(1) فمن أعظم ما تساهل فيه النساء الإلتزام بالحجاب إما لكونه ناقصا لا يستر سائر البدن أو لكونه ضيقا أو شفافا يصف أعضاء المرأة أو لكونه مزخرفا يفتن الرجال وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن التبرج وأمر بالحجاب وكل مخالفة في الحجاب تعد من التبرج والسفور قال تعالى (ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى). 

(2) ومما تساهل فيه النساء ليس النقاب على هيئة الفتنة فتظهر المرأة وجنتيها وحاجبيها وشيء من جبينها حتى يصير كاللثام وهذا محرم والنقاب الجائز هو إظهار العينين فقط لتتمكن المرأة من الرؤية لا لتفتن الرجال وتلفت أنظارهم إليها وربما كانت فتنتهم بها على هذه الهيئة أشد مما لو كشفت وجهها. 

(3) ومما تساهل فيه النساء وضع المكياج من كحل وأصباغ وخضاب وغيره عند الرجال الأجانب كما تتزين لزوجها وهذا من الفتنة وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن إظهار الزينة الخفية لغير المحارم قال تعالى (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها) وإنما يجوز للمرأة أن تضع المكياج عند محارمها وفي مجتمع النساء فقط. 

(4) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التطيب عند الخروج من المنزل وهذا مما نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله (أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرت على قوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية، وكل عين زانية). أخرجه النسائي ، لأن ذلك يفتن الرجال بها ويدعوهم للنظر إلى محاسنها وقد حرص الشارع الحكيم على قطع ومنع كل وسيلة تدعو إلى الإفتتان بالمرأة الأجنبية والنظر إليها ومراودتها على الفاحشة وقد عظمت الفتنة في هذا العصر بالعطور النسائية ذي الروائح الزكية النفاثة . 

(5) ومما تساهل فيه النساء خلوة المرأة بالرجل الأجنبي عنها الذي لا يحل له الإطلاع إليها وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك بقوله ( ما خلا رجل بإمرأة إلا و كان الشيطان ثالثهما ) رواه الترمذي فيحرم على المرأة الخلوة بالأجنبي ولو كان مستخدما ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله يتساهلن مع الخدم والسائقين دون غيرهم وهذا من تلبيس الشيطان . 

(6) ومما تساهل فيه النساء دخول أقارب الزوج عليهن من أخ وغيره والخلوة بهن والإنبساط معهن في الحديث والمزاح دون حشمة وتستر وهذا كله محرم ومن دواعي الفتنة وقد تسامح الناس بذلك في أعرافهم الفاسدة وقد نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ( إياكم والدخول على النساء , فقال رجل من الأنصار , أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : الحمو الموت ( رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

(7) ومما تساهل فيه النساء مصافحة الرجال الأجانب فيحرم على المرأة أن تصافح غير محارمها ولو كان من أقاربها أو أقارب زوجها وقد نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لا يصافح النساء قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمِخْيَط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة أجنبية" رواه الطبراني ، ولا يسوغ للمرأة فعل ذلك بحجة النية الحسنة واتباع العوائد وينبغي لها أن لا تلتفت أبدا إلى كلام الناس ما دام مخالفا للشرع. 

(8) ومما تساهل فيه النساء الخضوع في القول وترقيقه مع الرجال الأجانب وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن ذلك فقال تعالى (ولا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض) فالواجب على المرأة أن تخاطب الرجال بصوت معتدل لا فظاظة فيه ولا تميع ، وتخطئ من تظن من النساء أن ترقيق الكلام وتمطيطه يدل على ذوق المرأة وتحضرها وثقافتها. 

(9) ومما تساهل فيه النساء لبس الملابس الضيقة الفاتنة أو الشفافة خارج المنزل مما يكشف محاسن المرأة ويصف بدنها وهو من التبرج المنهي عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما 000ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها) رواه مسلم ، وهي عادة غريبة على أهل الإسلام وقد كانت المرأة المسلمة تحتشم إذا خرجت إلى وقت قريب والله المستعان. 

(10) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التصوير خاصة في الأفراح والمناسبات وهي في كامل زينتها مما قد يعرض سمعتها للريبة ويشعل نار الغيرة في وليها وربما استغل ذلك ضعاف القلوب ، فيحرم على المرأة التصوير مطلقا ولو كان خاصا بها سدا للذريعة وحفظا لخصوصيتها وعدم إطلاع الرجال على محاسنها وكم وقعت قصص وأحوال مؤلمة يندى لها الجبين راح ضحيتها نساء عفيفات طيبات. 

(11) ومما تساهل فيه النساء الإختلاط بالرجال في غير حاجة ومراعاة لآداب الشرع إختلاط فيه فتنة وذريعة للفساد وقد نهى عن ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى في مواضع العبادة بقوله (خير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها) رواه مسلم ، وقد جر الإختلاط على المسلمين ويلات عظيمة وآثارا سيئة . 

(12) ومما تساهل فيه النساء لبس الملابس الفاضحة العارية أمام النساء التي تكشف ظهر المرأة وصدرها وركبتيها بل ربما كشفت أكثر من ذلك مما قد يعرضها لفتنة تعلق النساء بها لا سيما إن كانت جميلة ومما قد يغري بعض محارمها بها وغير ذلك من المفاسد وكثير من العلاقات المحرمة بين النساء نشأت بسبب ذلك ، ومن أعظم المنكرات القبيحة تعري المرأة كما خلقها الله أمام النساء في حمام السباحة في وضع لا يجوز لأحد يطلع عليها إلا الزوج فهذا من مظاهر التفرنج ، وبعض الأمهات هداهن الله يتساهلن في ذلك مع البنت المراهقة التي قاربت البلوغ أو بلغت العاشرة والواجب تربيتها على الستر والعفاف. 

(13) ومما تساهل فيه النساء إستماع الأغاني والملاهي المحرمة والتعلق بها وإضاعة الأوقات وإنفاق المال في سبيل صوت الشيطان وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن ذلك فقال تعالى ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) وإذا فتن القلب بحب الغناء أظلم وخلا من ذكر الله وذهب منه حلاوة الإيمان ولهذا تجد كثيرا ممن ابتلي بذلك من النساء هاجرات لكتاب الله غافلات عن الذكر والله المستعان. 
 (14) ومما تساهل فيه النساء وصف المرأة لغيرها من النساء عند أحد محارمها وهذا منكر نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله (لا تباشر المرأة المرأة فتنعتها لزوجها كأنه ينظر إليها ) رواه البخاري ، فلا يحل ذلك إلا لمن رغب في زواج إمرأة وطلب وصفها من النساء فتصفها الواسطة بينهما وتبين محاسنها ومعائبها مما يجلي الواقع له ويرغبه في نكاحها ، وكثير من النساء يتساهلن في وصف النساء في الأفراح لأوليائهن ويصفن ملابسهن وحركاتهن وغير ذلك مما قد يوقع السامع في عشق الموصوفة والتعلق بها . 

(15) ومما تساهل فيه النساء سفر المرأة بلا محرم وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك بقوله ( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة ليلة إلا ومعها ذو محرم منها .) متفق عليه ، فيحرم على المرأة السفر بلا محرم سواء كان السفر طويلا أو قصيرا وسواء كانت بالطائرة أو غيرها من وسائل العصر الحديثة ولا تقوم رفقة النساء مقام المحرم ولو كانت مأمونة ، ولا ينبغي لها أن تلتفت إلى كلام من يرخص في هذا ويرد السنة بتأويل ضعيف وشبهة فاسدة ، وإنما يرخص لها السفر بلا محرم في الأحوال الخاصة التي تضطر المرأة إلى السفر ويشق عليها تركه ويقدر ذلك أهل الفتوى ، وأغلى شيء لدى المرأة عرضها ولا يستطع أحد حفظ عرضها وحمايتها من أهل الفساد إلا محرمها والمرأة بطبيعتها ضعيفة تتأثر بالكلمة وتأسرها العاطفة ولا تقوى على مقاومة الرجل والعبرة بالأحكام بالغالب ولا حكم للنادر. 

(16) ومما تساهل فيه النساء قصد المرأة السحرة والدجالين عند نزول المصيبة بها ووجود المشكلة فيما بينها وبين زوجها أو أولادها فتطلب المساعدة منهم إما بعقد السحر عطفا أو صرفا أو بحل السحر ، فهذا العمل محرم من كبائر الذنوب ويفضي للوقوع في الشرك والعياذ بالله قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من أتى كاهنا أو عرافا فسأله وصدقه كفر بما أنزل على محمد) رواه ، وإذا قصدتهم صدقتهم على دجلهم وأطاعتهم في فعل العبادات الشركية من ذبح وغيره وقد يوقعها أيضا في بغض بعض الناس وعداوتهم لمجرد إتهام السحرة لهم من غير دليل وبينة ، ومن أعظم الفتنة سؤالهم والتواصل معهم عن طريق القنوات الفضائية المخصصة لهم ، فلا يجوز للمرأة فعل ذلك ولو عظم البلاء بها وكبرت مصيبتها بل المشروع لها الصبر والرضى بالقضاء والدعاء والتداوي بالقرآن وغيره من الرقية الشرعية المباحة. 

(17) ومما تساهل فيه النساء تضييع حق الزوج وكفرانه والتقصير في طاعته وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ذلك سبب لدخول النار كما روى البخاري ومسلم ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، قال : خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أضحى أو فطر إلى المصلى فمر على النساء فقال ( يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أُريتكن أكثر أهل النار. فقلن: وبمَ يا رسول الله؟ قال: تكثرن اللعن وتكفرن العشير) ، والزوج له حق عظيم على المرأة وطاعته من أعظم الواجبات بعد الله بل أعظم من طاعة الوالدين ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله يقصرن في ذلك خاصة في الفراش ويكثرن من مخالفة أمره وارتكاب نهيه من الخروج بلا إذنه وزيارة من لا يرضاه وفعل ما يكرهه بل ربما أسأن العشرة مع الزوج وتطاولن عليه بألسنتهن ، ولا يسوغ شرعا للمرأة التقصير في حق الزوج ولو كان مقصرا أو ظالما ، وارتكاب المرأة لذلك دليل على قلة دينها ورقة عقلها ، وقد كان النساء إلى وقت قريب يعظمن الزوج ويحشمنه ويعاملنه وينزلنه منزلة السيد وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أ، تسجد لزوجها) رواه الترمذي. 

(18) ومما تساهل فيه النساء الوقوع في الكذب والغيبة والنميمة وغير ذلك من آفات اللسان وكل هذه الأمور محرمة من كبائر الذنوب ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله يتساهلن في نقل الشائعات ويجعلن ذلك همهن الأكبر وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع) رواه مسلم ، ولا يخفى ما للشائعات من أثر سيء على الفرد والمجتمع ، ومما يؤسف له أن كثيرا من مجالس النساء فاكهتها الغيبة والنميمة والشائعات حتى شاع في عرف النساء أن المرأة التي تتخلق بهذه الأفعال إمرأة ذكية لبقة ظريفة ناجحة في علاقتها بلآخرين ، ولا يرخص للمرأة في الكذب إلا في الإصلاح بين الناس وحديثها لزوجها عند الحاجة لذلك. 

(19) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التدخل في شؤون الآخرين وأحوال الأسر والتشوف لذلك وربما بلغ الأمر إلى الفرح بمصائبهم والسؤال عن أحوالهم الخاصة لغير داع ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله تتدخل في شأن صديقتها وقريبتها وعلاقتها بزوجها وأهلها وربما أفسدتها على زوجها وأوغرت صدرها عليها وجرأتها على خصومته وصورت لها أنها مظلومة مسلوبة الحقوق وهذا العمل من الفساد والإفساد بين الناس وإيقاع الضرر بهم ، وإنما يجوز لها أن تبدي رأيها وتنصح لأختها إذا طلبت منها ذلك فتتكلم معها بعدل وإنصاف وتتقي الله وتراعي الأصلح لحالها وتروم الإصلاح في ذلك وهذا من توفيق الله للمرأة المسلمة وهو باب عظيم من أبواب الخير ما أحوجنا إليه وقل من النساء من توفق إليه ، ويجب أن تعلم أن من أفسدت إمرأة على زوجها ستنالها عقوبة إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة وربما رأت ذلك في بناتها والجزاء من جنس العمل . 

(20) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التفريط في رعاية الأولاد وتربيتهم وإلقاء المسؤلية على الخدم وهذا من تضييع الأمانة التي كلفها الله بها وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسؤولة عن رعيتها) متفق عليه ، فالأولاد بحاجة ماسة إلى العاطفة والحنان من قبل الأم ومعالجة مشاكلهم الخاصة وتثقيفهم ، وتخطئ من النساء من تظن أن التربية مقتصرة على توفير اللباس والطعام الجيد وغير ذلك من متطلبات الحياة الحسية ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله يقصرن جدا في تربية أولادهن على تعظيم شعائر الدين ومحبة الله ورسوله والأخلاق الفاضلة والآداب العامة. 

(21) ومما تساهل فيه النساء كثرة الخروج من المنزل بلا حاجة وقد أمر الله عز وجل المرأة بالقرار فقال تعالى (وقرن في بيوتكن) ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله ولاجات خراجات من المنزل بشكل يومي كالرجل وليس همهن إلا الفسحة وقضاء الأوقات في اللهو والتنزه ولا شك أن هذا السلوك له مفاسد كثيرة على الزوج والولد والمرأة لم تخلق لهذا ، والمرأة التي تكثر الخروج وتهمل أولادها وبيتها أنانية يهمها تحقيق مصالحها ورغباتها من الدرجة الأولى ولو على حساب أسرتها ، والمرأة العاقلة هي التي توازن بين مصالحها ومصالح أسرتها فإذا قامت بواجب زوجها وأولادها اشتغلت بحاجتها ولا مانع أن تخرج على قدر الحاجة بشكل معقول . 

(22) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التفريط في رعاية البنات وحفظهن وقد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برعايتهم وتأديبهن ، وكثير من النساء هداهن الله يقصرن جدا في إلزام البنت الحجاب الشرعي ولو تجاوزت سن البلوغ وصارت محطا لأنظار الرجال فتأذن لها بالخروج بغير حجاب أو بملابس غير ساترة ، وكذلك تتساهل معها في علاقتها بلآخرين فتأذن لها بالخروج مع السائق وحده ولا تسأل أين ذهبت ومن تصاحب ولا تنكر عليها الخروج في ساعة متأخرة ولا تتابع إتصالاتها واستخدامها للإنترنت ، والأم التي تفعل ذلك مع بناتها مفرطة في أمر الله مضيعة للأمانة مرتكبة للإثم ، والواجب عليها أن تحسن رعاية بناتها وتأمرهن بالحجاب والستر والعفاف وتنهاهن عن مخالطة الرجال وتضبط علاقاتهن الإجتماعية وتصحبهن في خروجهن وتكون على علم تام بسلوك صديقاتهن ، والفتاة إذا ترك لها الحبل على الغارب وأعطيت الحرية الكاملة في  تصرفاتها حملها ذلك على الفساد والفتنة واستغلها دعاة الرذيلة وزينوا لها الباطل والواقع يشهد لها بذلك. 
 وفق الله نساء المسلمين للقيام بأمر الله 
وإجتناب نهيه 
وحفظهن من كل سوء
وبصرهن بدينه 
وأبعدهن من التساهل فيما حرم عليهن 
منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> (19) ومما تساهل فيه النساء التدخل في شؤون الآخرين وأحوال الأسر والتشوف لذلك...



ولكن في زمن برامج التواصل ومنه سناب شات، المرأة  تعرض خصوصياتها من مأكل ومشرب ومنزل ومشتريات والرحلات اليومية!!

إلى هذه الدرجة!! 
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، نسأل الله عز وجل الهداية لنا ولأخواتنا المسلمات..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> ولكن في زمن برامج التواصل ومنه سناب شات، المرأة  تعرض خصوصياتها من مأكل ومشرب ومنزل ومشتريات والرحلات اليومية!!
> 
> إلى هذه الدرجة!! 
> لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، نسأل الله عز وجل الهداية لنا ولأخواتنا المسلمات..


آمين 
لقد أصبحت مثل هذه البرامج بلاء على المسلمين والمسلمات ..
فالله المستعان .

----------

